# Postal Service - Puebla



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

For those of you in Puebla... do you know where i can mail something using the correo of mexico? or if there are places to buy stamps or something? my friend sent me a book in the mail and i asked the mail man when he brought it where the "oficina del correo' is, since i dont really know what the post office is really called. he asked if it was to make a 'deposito' i said i guess? i dont really know what that meant. he told me in the centro, but it just seems weird that in all of puebla there is just one post office in the centro? just trying to figure out how to send the book back after i'm done reading it. if anything else i can pay a little extra and use multipack. Although i haven't had that good of luck with them.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Most towns have just one 'Correo' and they are sometimes poorly marked and hard to find. Look for mint green and white logos/scooters/uniforms as you inquire in centro. I'm sure the tourist office or the palacio municipal can give you an address.


----------



## AdePuebla (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks RVGRINGO! 
i WILL find the post office, i WILL!


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Try the Sepomex website (“Sepomex” = SErvicios POstales de MEXico). This website also shows you the new logo, which can help you recognize the office when you see it. They just updated the logo about a year or so ago with a snazzy new pink and emerald green colour scheme and the bird (carrier pigeon? very stylized Mexican eagle?) carrying the letter in its beak (see top left of the website!)

I tried the post office search at the site and I came up with this information for Puebla city post offices: 
- 3 Nte No. La Libertad 202 222-2482189
- Prol defensores de La Republica No. 1188 Ciénega 222-2366731 (*this one appears to be the main office)
- De Las Torres Local 13 No. S/N Amalucan INFONAVIT 222-2871125
- Rio Papagayo No. 5305 Jardines de San Manuel 222-2453532

If you are actually somewhere else than Puebla city, you could try the post office search with your relevant information.

The comment about the depósito was probably because the post office also runs a savings bank. It may be that the average person mails letters or parcels so infrequently that making a deposit into the post office bank was the first thing that came to their mind when you asked about finding the post office.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

*Puebla Post Office*

AdePuebla, the location of the Puebla Post Office is Calle 16 de Septiembre y 5 Oriente #1. That is indeed downtown. I hope that helps.

Joycee


----------



## valdestwinsmama (Aug 6, 2010)

Post offices.. 
Yes, there is the one in the centro, but there is another a little further out. I'm thinking they are even on the same road.. If you take Avenida Nacional toward the centro.. just a block or 2 before the circuito (further from centro) It's on one of the few blocks that have a median in the road.. if you are going towards the centro, it's on the left hand side.. 
and then of course the one in the zocolo, the oficina de correo is on 16 de septiembre on the right just before getting to the catedral.. 

so national ave and 16 de sept.. just look for the pink and green sign, it's not very big, so you have to look close..
also, i have googled it before and was able to find addresses for many post offices in the country.. 

anyone in puebla want to hang out.. send me a private message.. i'm anxious to talk to other expats..


----------

